# flathunter vs H20 MELLON who will win



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Bryan and myself will be fishing together 3 days this weekend..We like to see each other do good, HOWEVER we always want to out catch each other..So who do you think will win?


----------



## Tee (Apr 5, 2004)

This should be a great thread.


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

The teacher should win


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

You know what will happen, I will win the voting and get skunked this weekend!


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

But I figured Mellon Head would get frightened and run home to Mommy.... Hey, you all need a referee to be bank side ????  THE CATKING !!!


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

I see such GREAT support there for ya Mellon Ball..........


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

i think you've both already spent your luck for this year, i mean...i don't want to jinks you guys or anything...::shifty eyes::...gosh..i hope i don't jinks you guys...


----------



## T-Man (Sep 9, 2004)

I believe it is time for Monsterkat and myself to start catching some catfish, but thats just me , oh yeah, good luck you guys, find some good spots to take us too!


----------



## Tee (Apr 5, 2004)

Flathunter,

I will vote for you if you PM me the lake you netted the state record Bass the other day?   


If anyone thinks this is unethical...it is


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Tee, I am sure you would, however I bet you already voted!


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

I can see the headlines in the paper now "Man catches 100 pound catfish using 14 pound bass for bait"

Oh by the way I think it will be a tie, may the gar be with you!


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

*I WILL WIN*, nothing less than victory will do. 

Taught me well you have, but my Catfishing powers are growing greater & greater by each passing day!


----------



## Tee (Apr 5, 2004)

Awww Rats.... He got me....


You got to admit it was a nice try though.....Wish I would have thought sooner...


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Funny stuff......who knows?? I think in the end, Jack's tenacity and experiance will win out, but then beginner's luck has alot to do with it too.  
I know this, you'll both have fun & we'll have fun tracking the results !


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

since the categories were somewhat limited,i gotta go with they both suck  
as for watermellon getting scared and running home to mommy,i gotta disagree with that one.i mean,who's the half of the team that's always running home with stories of sasquatch stalking him,big man eating birds attacking him,and the like?  
jack will be back home,hiding in the closet,before the fishing even starts  


now,the mellon however,has his head swelled like a real mellon,since he's got a couple nice fish under his belt this year,so overconfidence may be his worst enemy,and he'll have plenty of time to read war and peace,several times,while waiting for a bite  


hope you guys have a great time and get some great fish. 

if toad wasn't sceered of the dark,i'd get him out for some night time cattin'


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Dang, looks like we both suck Bryan


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Jack is it going to be a 50/50 spit between spots? Meaning 50 percent of the time is going to be at your locations, then 50 percent at Mellons (lol.. does he have any???!!!)

In reality, finding the spot that produces a lot of a fish is key, if Mellon is leeching off you it doesn't count


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

hahahahaha Mellon has a new nickname...the leach!


----------



## bill_gfish (Apr 5, 2004)

Jack will most definately win. Here is why. 

Mellon is gonna hook into a "good" fish and with the skills learned from the girl scouts he is gonna to a dance bank side and drop his whole outfit into the water whilst watching the other rod go down and his purple passion powder puff line is gonna snap like his will and he'll go home.

Jack's gonna land a 50 or close to it and have to net it himself cuz mellon will be fetchin his shoe out of the mud.

 I wish you both luck and big fishes. Was gonna go cattin but parents are comming to town so plans change. Don't tell dip but will prob. go BASS fishing with dad this weekend. (he'll call me a bass geek) I plan on at least a 6 pounder.  

bill


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Bill, that just cracked me up!


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Leach: something or someone who will suck up all info and give nothing in return..... Yep, sounds like Mellon Head for sure..........  ......


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

This is going to be good. Looking forward to seeing the results... Maybe a Part Uno , Duxe & trace ...........


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

I'll be there Sunday night to keep the count nice and official


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Oh yes I will post results and pics after each day..then tally up the numbers at the end.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

All I have to say is : WHO's got the biggest between us this year? And I havent even been out much! So thats some extra points right there!!!!

I lasted til the end at teh OGF Crappie Open, I can handle ANYTHING!


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

lol Bryan, but who put you on those fish???????

Think about it, jfout caught that nice 25lber, but did he put in the time finding the spot? LOL or better yet, did he cast it to the spot where he thought a fish might be? LOL I casted it for him, all he did was reel it in 

Mellon not sure what you have going on Sunday, but 6PM??!?!?!?! Come on buddy you can do better than that!


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I wish but 6pm is the absoulete best & thats pushing it. We rented a Backho for 8 hours and are digging holes for a toilet, shower, etc..... 

I ahve found several good Channell spots here, but no far no Flats. No one would want to come that far just for Channells, I know that I wouldnt.


----------



## Abu65 (Apr 17, 2004)

I vote that Flathunter will win! Mellons wife will not let him fish 3 days in a row!!LOL..Abu65


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

We are getting ready to head out for day#1...results will be posted late tonight..I have not been catching anything the last couple trips, so dont expect much!


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

good luck guys.and catch a biggun


----------



## bill_gfish (Apr 5, 2004)

good luck fellas! Hope ya both get bigguns.

bill


----------



## bill_gfish (Apr 5, 2004)

well! where's the whining at?

bill


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

...daily :S reports ???


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

You dont want to know, believe me!..Lets just say the spot I found for our first night was almost unfishable once we started,,,We will back at it tonight...maybe?

so day one totals

Flathunter-0

H20 Mellon-0


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

I was expecting something more along the lines of :


Flathunter- 5,327,472,401

H20 Mellon-0


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Those are some impressive numbers you posted Jackson.... Looks like a very close race is in the makings.....  ...............  Part Deux coming..........


----------



## bill_gfish (Apr 5, 2004)

> You dont want to know, believe me!..


believe this Jack! I wanna know the details.

bill


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Well lets see, the current was cooking so fast that 8oz sinker would not hold..so all our lines ended up in the same spot downstream and tangled..so we fished for appx 1hr, and went home...we suck!


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

I'm fishing East Fork tonight, rivers a moving pretty good down here as well. They do look good though.


----------



## dip (Apr 5, 2004)

since my "pal" keeps me hanging more often than not and i'm too lazy to take my boat out by myself i might as well go to a PAYLAKE! had a GREAT nite of busting channels friday nite and i found a spot just crammed with sumo shaddz( i threw over 30 monster shaddz back)! from one throw! wunner what paylake i should go to. wunner why nobody will fizish with me?

jakkal put TWO 8 oz sinkas on yer rig.... them maybe mellon can cast futher than 5 feet!


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

getting ready to leave the house for day two...something feels wrong, I have no confidence..I know we will get skunked.

Dip, we tried two 8-oz no rolls on one rig, still would not hold..Now if a pound of lead wont hold, I aint fishn that spot!


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

the event is over! , for results click the link below!

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/forums/showthread.php?t=29206


----------

